# Camman595's 2021 lawn journal / front yard TTTF reno



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Up until a few months ago I didn't care much about the lawn and viewed it as more of a chore than anything else. I knew the lawn was full of weeds and I was a little bit embarrassed in the early spring each year when the dandelions came up, but it wasn't enough to motivate me to do much about it. I would get some big box store weed killer (trigger spray stuff) and spray the obvious weeds about once per year. But that's about it. I assumed that if I wanted to have a great lawn I would need a lawn service and an irrigation system (and I had neither).

In early April my wife said to me "Do you think we could not have the worst yard in the neighborhood this year?" BIG MISTAKE! I have done a 180 and now my plan is to have the best yard in the neighborhood. I know this is not what she had in mind, but anything worth doing is worth overdoing. 

We have about 3,200 s.f. of lawn and it is not conveniently shaped in rectangles, unfortunately. It was overrun with weeds, but I didn't even know about half of them. The weeds I knew about were dandelion, crabgrass, clover, spurge, black medic, nutsedge, and wild violet. I was unaware that about 20-25% of my grass was actually grassy weeds. Doh! It is probably best that I didn't know it at that time. The good grass is a combination KBG, PRG, & TF.

Apparently, my wife had thought about this before she said anything to me because she had purchased a few lawn care products over the last 6-9 months that were in the garage ready to be used. The 1st product I used was Ortho Weed Clear Lawn Weed Killer. It came with the battery-operated trigger sprayer and it did not do a very good job (the sprayer), so we went to Home Depot and purchased a 1-gallon pump sprayer. Wow, I thought that was a huge upgrade (little did I know) 

I am getting ahead of myself. Here is how my lawn journey has gone so far.
4/1/2021 - Soil test




4/11/2021 - Virgo Lawn Fertilizer. I used our Scotts Turfbuilder Edgeguard Mini spreader. (I did not have the striping issue that many people have had.)

4/23/2021 - Ortho Weed Clear Lawn Weed Killer (3.5 gallons for the entire yard). I used the Home Depot pump sprayer for this application.

This photo was taken a day after spraying the weed killer, so it is my best "before" photo.

4/24/2021 - Sprayed liquid Ironite to the front yard using included hose-end sprayer (accidentally sprayed 32oz on front yard only, no harm done)

4/25/2021 - Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns. This was a double dose of 2-4D, but I was using it mainly for the pre-emergent. Learning as I went.

5/3/2021 - I pressure washed all my concrete and that made a bigger difference than I thought it would.

5/8/2021 - Virgo Lawn Fertilizer

5/21/2021 - T-Zone specifically to target my wild violet. By this time I had done a lot of reading online and was ready to get products that the big box stores didn't carry. I also used my new Sprayers Plus YT25E 2 gallon battery-operated sprayer. (that was a huge help over the pump sprayer)

5/24/2021 - N-Ext Air-8 & RGS

5/28/2021 - Milorganite. I had just purchased a used Lesco 80# spreader and wanted to try it out, and I was curious about this stuff everyone was buzzing about online. I was not impressed by the Milorganite, but I was super impressed by the Lesco spreader!

5/31/2021 - GrubEx


This photo was taken on 6/4 which shows some good progress (lots of dirt where weeds used to be), but before I attacked my grassy weeds.

6/4/2021 - N-Ext Humic12 & MicroGreen, Cutter Backyard Bug Control (product wife had purchased previously), Ortho Nutsedge Killer (this really hit the wild violet hard)(product wife had purchased previously)

6/16/2021 - I blanket sprayed the lawn with Tenacity to target my grassy weeds. I know this may not be the best choice for grassy weeds, but I already had it because I am going to overseed in the fall. Plus, I have a fairly serious nimblewill infestation and I read that Tenacity could selectively kill nimblewill.

I am planning on seeding the bare spots and overseeding the entire lawn with New Millennia TTTF Blend from Stover Seed this fall. The seed is already in my garage and I can't wait for the time to come.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

My new interest in the yard has given me an excuse to add to my tool collection. So far this year I have purchased:
Sprayers Plus YT25E 2 gallon sprayer
Several Teejet nozzles. Thanks @Ware for the great post on nozzles.
A dual nozzle boom that will be here tomorrow
Used Lesco 80# spreadder
Greenworks dethatcher that will be here tomorrow for use right before overseeding
A leaf and lawn chute for when the leaves fall. (Previously I would just leave them on the lawn and that caused part of my problems)
and several herbicides and bio-stimulants

And I am itching to purchase or build a higher capacity sprayer similar to the Spreader Mate or the Chapin 97902 even though I don't need one.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

I got a mow in today. So far there is no evidence of the Tenacity working. I know it will take time, but I keep looking anyway. 



I received some replacement parts for my Lesco spreader today. While taking the spreader apart, I discovered that the agitator was frozen. I will have to cut the agitator shaft and hammer it into the hopper to get things freed up. I have all new wear parts, so it should preform like new when I get finished.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

6/25/2021 - Today I applied Mag-I-Cal Plus for Lawns in Alkaline & Hard Soil to lower my pH. The pH in my soil test was 7.03 which is right at the upper limit of ok. So, I am expecting that this will bring it down around 6.3 or so. We will see.

The Tenacity I sprayed a week ago is starting to show its effectiveness. The nimblewill was my main target and it is defiantly taking a hit. As an added bonus, there are some grasses that I thought were Johnson grass (now I think I was wrong) that is turning white. It is coming along slowly. I am sure my neighbors liked my green grassy weeds better than the white patches, but next spring it will be much nicer.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

7/1/2021 - Today I was "that guy". We were in the middle of a heavy all-day rain and I was out spraying Hydretain. I got some strange looks from people driving by. I was in shorts, a raincoat, and lawn boots using my battery sprayer in a heavy downpour.

The Tenacity is really starting to show its success. We have many more dying patches of grassy weeds than I knew we had. When it comes time to overseed, I want to have only good grass and bare soil. I believe that many of the weeds in my lawn had been there for many years. Even with the bare patches, it still looks way better than it did last year. (The picture below doesn't express the stark contrast of the dying patches. In real life it is quite pronounced.)


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Ypu have some decent grass now and you have learnt a lot, evident by your journal. That said if you are really passionate about this you will be infinitely more happy if you kill and renovate.

I started the same way (had a much bigger lawn though so the intimidation was real) and went the kill weeds and maybe overseed plan. But while I have become good with spraying the grass is still subpar thanks to a mix of grasses now, some fine fescue (which checks out completely in the heat) some bentgrass which is easy to kill but does tend to come back.

All in all I remember someone initially recommended me to renovate when I first started out here and in hindsight that would have been the best thing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion to renovate vs overseeding. I would like to do that, but I am leery of my skills not being up to the task. Unfortunately, I do not have an irrigation system. I need to start putting together a watering setup so I will be ready.

I'm sure I would be much happier with a lawn of only the TTTF blend I have selected. Thanks for the suggestion, you have given me a lot to think about.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

uts said:


> That said if you are really passionate about this you will be infinitely more happy if you kill and renovate.


I know you are right. If I simply overseed, I will always see the old grass when I look at the lawn. And the neighbors probably will too because I have chosen newer cultivars that should be quite a bit nicer looking than the existing grass. Thanks for giving me the motivation I needed to jump in with both feet.

I talked it over with my wife and we are going to renovate the front yard. I will be doing the 1st glyphosate application this week. Wish me luck! I am sure that if this goes well I will do the backyard next year.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

It's official, there is no going back now! I just sprayed the front lawn with glyphosate.

Here are the before photos:













Originally, I was planning on overseeding the lawn (and this what I am still going to do in the back yard), but I knew I wouldn't be happy with the final product. I have the seed here already. I am using New Millennia from Stover Seed. It is a 3-way blend of TTTFs (4th Millennium SRP, Traverse 2 SRP, and Titanium 2LS).

Wish me luck!


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

I think you've made a wise decision. Plenty of great resources on this forum. Good luck!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm in that position now with my backyard. Even if I get all the weeds under control (which is an ongoing battle) there are several different grass types and just looks bad. Debating on how much work I should put into it before calling it quits and starting over with a fresh lot. Good luck with your renovation!


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

7/18/2021:
I scalped the front yard. It had been 4 days since I sprayed it with glyphosate. It took a full 36 hours before I could see a difference in the lawn, but it really started to show the stress after that. In fact, I was starting to question my application until the 3-day mark.

Here are the photos after the scalping.




It is difficult to see in this photo, but the slope between the retention wall and the neighbor's yard is very uneven due to previous washouts. Two of our downspouts unload through the wall. This will be an area I will have to pay particular attention to when it is time to seed.




There was a very overgrown juniper bush (12ft x 20ft) that I removed about a month ago.


Left side of the front walk. I had to replace a downspout drain that was there previously. It had a hole in the pipe and was not deep enough to allow for grass to grow directly above it.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

8/7/2021 - My son and I put 2 cubic yards of topsoil on the side of the house. It is a little hard to see in the before photo, but there were ruts from previous erosion and the slope was all jacked up. In the after photo it doesn't look like much was done, but some of the areas have 10" of new dirt. I am tired, but it was worth the effort.

Before:


After:


In an effort to work smarter not harder, I backed the truck down the hill and we pulled the dirt out where it was needed rather than wheelbarrowing it from the driveway. It left ruts in the yard, but I will fill those with the next load of topsoil.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

8/26/2010 - I blanket applied glyphosate to the Reno area in preparation for seed down this coming Sunday.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking really good you're well on your way to a really nice lawn.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

@M32075 Thanks, I am getting excited.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

8/29/2021 - SEED DOWN!
I got the seed (https://shop.stoverseed.com/product...blend-platinum-quality?variant=35720177942679) planted today. I rented a slit seeder to make the job easier (I'm not sure it was any easier). And I applied Tenacity after putting the seed down. I also put 2 seed blankets where my downspouts unload on the side of the house. We have the remnants of Hurricane Ida coming in the next few days and luckily, we will not have the high winds, But we will get enough rain to dig ruts at the downspouts if I don't do something about it. Thanks to everyone for the information and confidence to do a full Reno.











I also overseeded the back yard, mainly to fill in the spots where the weeds used to be. But, I did not take any photos.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Fantastic job I'm Really liking that seed mixture


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

9/4/2021 - Germination! Yesterday, I noticed a few blades of new grass here and there, but this morning I have wide spread germination. It is still somewhat patchy, but I expect that the rest will fill-in during the next few days.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

9/6/2021 - 3 days after germination.

The grass is looking better. I still have some bare patches and some thin spots due to Ida, but it is looking better every day.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

The grass is really starting to look good, but it is obvious that Ida moved some of my seed so I hand seeded the bare spots with about 10 lbs of seed. Thank goodness I ordered more than I needed (thanks to the Reno guide @g-man ).

So hopefully, in 6 days I will have germination 2.0.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Grass babies, 2.0?


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

@Chris LI Yes, I am seeing new germination. Due to me helping a family member with post-surgery care I have not been able to tend to my reno near as much as I would like to. I am calling germination day 2.0 as 9/13. Below is a photo that was taken yesterday morning showing some new seedlings.

Somewhere on this site (I wish I could give proper credit), someone said don't renovate more than you can irrigate. I cannot agree more. I have hose timers watering the main parts of my front and side lawn, but I am hand-watering the hellstrip and the other side of my driveway. Those areas were already lagging behind, but now that I cannot hand-water more than once every other day, they are really suffering. So I will tell people don't renovate more than you can irrigate *automatically*. Luckily, we have rain scheduled for the next 5 days.

The main parts of my reno are really coming along and I am pleased. It is not perfect, but my neighbors don't think I am crazy anymore.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

9/18/2021 - I discovered some fungus in my new grass (not unexpected). I do not know exactly what it is, but I applied Propiconazole 14.2 at a rate of 1oz/1k. I also applied .2lbs nitrogen per 1k, and while I was at it I applied Bifen at 1oz/1k.

I really like spraying rather than using granular. Being able to apply all three products in one application is a great thing. I am so glad I discovered spraying with an electric sprayer. For anyone that hasn't seen it yet, @Ware created a post about Tee Jet nozzles that is invaluable if you are going to spay product. It can be found here and it is definitely worth the read.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

After realizing that the fungus was actually phylum blight (thanks to help on this forum), I sprayed Azoxy 2SC at .756oz/1k. Hopefully, that will take care of it.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Azoxy sprayed should stop it you might have to put some seed in those areas. Make sure your last watering that you leave enough sunlight to dry the grass blades but soil still moist to cut back on your fungus pressure. Everything really looks great as expected early in a renovation. Stay patient your on a good path


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

9/20/2021 - I sprayed Azoxy 2SC yesterday afternoon and it appears to have worked. I did not see the mycelium this morning.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

9/24/2021 - 1st mow of the new grass. Today I mowed the new grass for the 1st time. I violated the 1/3 rule for sure. It has been raining for the last several days, so I could not mow until now. The lawn is really coming along. I do have quite a few dead spots in the yard from the Pythium Blight I had.

I sprinkled the remainder of my grass seed (about 3 lbs or so) in those spots and in thiner areas of thew lawn. I also moved my sprinklers from the established grass to the areas that are struggling. Hopefully, there is still time to get those areas well established before our first frost.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

9/28/2021 - Update
The reno is coming along nicely. After moving the sprinkler heads from the main yard to the areas that were struggling, those areas have started to improve nicely.









And now for the obligatory before/after shot.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

10/1/2021 - Today I mowed the new gras for the 2nd time. After the mow, I sprayed:
Sprayable urea - .25lb N/k
Tenacity - 1 tsp/K
RGS - 3oz/K
Humic Acid - 9oz/K
Azoxy 2SC - 1oz/K

Then I used the hose end sprayer to apply Lesco Moisture Manager to the lawn. I forgot to take photos, so I will take some later and update.

@uts Thanks for suggesting the Reno vs overseed. I am infinitely happier with the result than I would have been if I had just overseeded.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

10/2/2021 - Photos of progress.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

10/11/2021 - 3rd mow of Reno. The photos don't show it well, but the 2nd round of Tenacity bleached out some of my new grass. I expect that it will will grow out and recover soon. Interestingly, the grass in the lawn mower wheel tracks was more affected than the rest of the grass. Maybe because it was laying down, it got more spray on its leaves. By the way, I watered the Tenacity/urea in right after spraying. I did not let it sit.


----------

